# Hello *Waves*



## WorzelGummidge (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been posting but what the hell, I might as well introduce myself now.

My name's Gemma, I'm 19 and I've had diabetes since a week before my 11th birthday. I'm told I have type 1 and 2 and I'm on Lantus and NovoRapid as well as Metformin. I don't know ANY diabetics so it's really lovely to have this place.

I'm studying for a BSc in Animal Behaviour and Welfare. I have three cats, three snakes and a gecko. I live in London with my mum and work part time as a receptionist.


----------



## kitemaster (Dec 16, 2008)

*Hi ya*

Hi 
Well ive been Diabetic type 1 for 32 years, and you are the 1st person I have met in my years to have both type 1 and type 2 that must e very confusing!


----------



## kojack (Dec 16, 2008)

WorzelGummidge said:


> I've been posting but what the hell, I might as well introduce myself now.
> I'm studying for a BSc in Animal Behaviour and Welfare. I have three cats, three snakes and a gecko. I live in London with my mum and work part time as a receptionist.



Hi Gemma

Sounds an interesting course. What do you plan on doing for a career when you've graduated?


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Dec 17, 2008)

kitemaster said:


> Hi
> Well ive been Diabetic type 1 for 32 years, and you are the 1st person I have met in my years to have both type 1 and type 2 that must e very confusing!



I don't get it either, but according to my nurse/consultant that's what I have 



kojack said:


> Hi Gemma
> 
> Sounds an interesting course. What do you plan on doing for a career when you've graduated?



I still don't really know. I'm attracted to all kinds of different areas of the animal industry... at the moment I'm leaning towards something welfare-related. I'd love to work for Compassion in World Farming for a while and try and make a difference.


----------



## boss kitty (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Gemma - sounds like a really interesting course!! I'm an art teacher and absolutely love my job which I'm even more thankful for now that I've been diagnosed (only 2 weeks ago) as I'll be using it as a distraction..

I don't know if I have type 1 or 2 yet, should find out in a month they think. I'm on pills and injecting in the morning.  I'm 30 and quite shocked about getting this as I've always been really healthy (even spent 7 years as a vegan!! so I know all about strict diets..). 

Does anyone have any advice for a newbie on how to cope with this?  I'm trying to be philosophical and think that after all there are probably much worse things to have, right?

Also - anyone got any thoughts on the recent Stem Cell research / results? I'd be interested to hear what you reckon.

Cheers! and hope to hear from you all soon!! 
kitty
xx


----------



## boss kitty (Dec 19, 2008)

*hello all*

Hi everyone, 

Gemma - sounds like a really interesting course!! I'm an art teacher and absolutely love my job which I'm even more thankful for now that I've been diagnosed (only 2 weeks ago) as I'll be using it as a distraction..

I don't know if I have type 1 or 2 yet, should find out in a month they think. I'm on pills and injecting in the morning.  I'm 30 and quite shocked about getting this as I've always been really healthy (even spent 7 years as a vegan!! so I know all about strict diets..). 

Does anyone have any advice for a newbie on how to cope with this?  I'm trying to be philosophical and think that after all there are probably much worse things to have, right?

Also - anyone got any thoughts on the recent Stem Cell research / results? I'd be interested to hear what you reckon.

Cheers! and hope to hear from you all soon!! 
kitty
xx


----------



## Steve_BN1 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Being healthy?*



boss kitty said:


> I don't know if I have type 1 or 2 yet, should find out in a month they think. I'm on pills and injecting in the morning.  I'm 30 and quite shocked about getting this as I've always been really healthy (even spent 7 years as a vegan!! so I know all about strict diets..).
> 
> Hi kitty,
> 
> ...


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

type 1 and 2 is sometimes called double diabetes. generally people have type 1 and after  anumber of years deveolp the type 2 symptom of insulin resistance.  metformin which you are on is the best drug for improving insulin resistance.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2018)

WorzelGummidge said:


> I've been posting but what the hell, I might as well introduce myself now.
> 
> My name's Gemma, I'm 19 and I've had diabetes since a week before my 11th birthday. I'm told I have type 1 and 2 and I'm on Lantus and NovoRapid as well as Metformin. I don't know ANY diabetics so it's really lovely to have this place.
> 
> I'm studying for a BSc in Animal Behaviour and Welfare. I have three cats, three snakes and a gecko. I live in London with my mum and work part time as a receptionist.


Welcome Gemma


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 8, 2018)

@HOBIE, Gemma posts this 10 years ago and not been active since 2009.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 9, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> @HOBIE, Gemma posts this 10 years ago and not been active since 2009.


I deliberately posted it because there was too many cry babies Ralph.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I deliberately posted it because there was too many cry babies Ralph.


Eh???


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2018)

boss kitty said:


> *hello all*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Hi Kitty

Welcome to the forum
It might be useful to start a new thread of your own in the Newbies section so that people who respond can focus on your questions, otherwise they may get lost in amongst others.  Be assured that Diabetes is manageable and there is plenty of help available on here.  It is always a shock at diagnosis.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2018)

Oops I have just spotted the date!!


----------

